# Zune software not compatible with Vista...



## Clark Kent (Nov 15, 2006)

*Zune software not compatible with Vista...
By ping898 - Thu, 16 Nov 2006 01:06:46 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2237

http://www.zune.net/en-US/meetzune/s..._supported.htm


You have to love the irony
	Quote:
*To use Zune software, please install a supported operating system.*

Zune software is compatible with the following operating systems:
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 Update Rollup 2
Windows XP SP 2
If your computer is running Windows XP, it must have Service Pack 2 (SP2) installed. Click here for information about Windows XP SP2.
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 Update Rollup 2
If your computer is running Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005, it must have Update Rollup 2 installed. Click here for information about Update Rollup 2.
Earlier versions of Windows XP Media Center Edition are not compatible with the Zune software.
Windows Vista
Windows Vista is not supported at this time. Check back soon for updates.										



Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

